# plz help me lol, no clue



## armyman12b (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey guys i am sry for the re-post, but no response to my original thread.. 
here is question,,, new snowdogg 75HD put on to 09 chevy 2500 with plow prep package,dealer did nothing but install plow ------- I only have about 4.25 inch ground clearance from plow mount, and thats with over 800lbs in bed.. options are crank up tbars or do i put in timbrens? i drop at least 2 inches when plow raised.. i am new too plowing and not in it for $ .... i just dont like to bottom out and scrape in my own drive lol... scraped 3 different places today on first day with plow agggggggggggg...... what do you guys think? what should my clearance be? maybe i am wrong?
thanks for any help.. from the lost newbe....


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know anything about snowwdog plows, so, is that 4.25 with the plow lifted ?, can you raise the mount
on the truck to get more clearance ?, if not try turning the t-bars up a little.

P.S. welcome to plowsite.


----------



## armyman12b (Feb 11, 2011)

maverjohn;1239487 said:


> I don't know anything about snowwdog plows, so, is that 4.25 with the plow lifted ?, can you raise the mount
> on the truck to get more clearance ?, if not try turning the t-bars up a little.
> 
> P.S. welcome to plowsite.


 thank you, and yes its 4.25 inches with plow raised, which is not high enough for the area i live in.. most driveways i will and so far do scrape when pulling in... can not raise the mount, i have read almost every thread on here and i know snowdogg mounts are low, but i do not know if 4.25 inches on a 3/4 ton with plow prep is too low.. for me it is, but what should it be? I dont know if thats about right clearance and just living in the country makes it too low for my needs... i am new too having a plow on a truck, ask me a question about a quad/quad plow i am good but truck i am not going to lie --- i know crap


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

First try turning up your T-bars and see if that does the trick, it should. Then if not look into the Timbrens. Also check to make sure they put the mount on correctly. If my frame was only 4.25 off the ground I would have RIPPED it off years ago.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

In the interest of being polite, I will not say a thing.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Is it possible to post a picture of the 4.25"? Whats the history of the truck? Is it possible someone would have turned them WAY down before you owned it in an attempt to make it ride better ? Did the dealer install the truck side properly? I am not familier with the Snowdogg plows so dont know if it it is an adjustable height type mount.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Voice your concerns with the dealer...odds are, if you have a problem, your not the first one. If you are the first one with this issue, then they might have messed something up. A guy in my town has a Snowdogg on a 1/2 ton Chevy, and while I've never really looked at it, I think if it was only 4 inches I would've noticed. T-bars are a good way to start. I've looked into Timbrens and everyone on here seems to like them but I don't have them. From Plowsite I've learned that there are 2 must have items. Timbrens and Fluid Film.


----------



## armyman12b (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you all.. i will try have tbars cranked up.. I voiced concern over it when i picked up my truck, but being a sat. no body was there except the salesman.. 
I know its not the truck, i bought it brand new in 09, still only has 16,000 miles on it.. i probably wont get a chance to get it back in till friday, but i will let you know what they say..
Thanks guys..


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

Installation manual states your pushbar should be at about 9" to center from the ground.

Check with the plow down to see if they got it right.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Just to clairify...it's 4.25" with the plow raised or the truck side mount is 4.25" even if the plow is off?


----------



## armyman12b (Feb 11, 2011)

NBI Lawn;1239992 said:


> Just to clairify...it's 4.25" with the plow raised or the truck side mount is 4.25" even if the plow is off?


its 4.25 with plow raised and to poster above mine is not 9 inches it is 8.5.... i am going to try to put up pics if i can figure out how to get them from my pictures to here.. 
I explained my prob to a friend who is a moterhead, he "guessed" that maybe they crank tbars low when you get the trailer package on the truck, but i dont know.. i plowed my drive this morning and scraped mount in driveway, then really scraped it when i pulled out of cornermart to get a coffee.. something def. wrong i will try to get a pic up..


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

instal and service manuals can be found on the snowdogg website. They will allow you to check the installation by specs.


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

SUbscribed. thinking of a snow dogg and want to see the pic.


----------



## armyman12b (Feb 11, 2011)

see if these pics work


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

THats low, now reconcidering a snow dogg, i wish they would fix that with a better mount.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Whats the height with the plow off ?


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't believe the mount is going any higher due to the way the bumper is designed. Looks like a suspension issue to me.


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Im goimg to try to get a post up of snow dogg mounts. checkin later.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

On most GM's you have to cut that plastic below the tow hooks. For my Boss and Blizzard plow I had to cut the plastic. For the Western I managed to bend it up.

Timbrens will help with the drop and turning the torsion bars up will also help. I'm not sure why your truck drops 2" with that plow. Mine doesn't drop that much with the 810 Blizzard.


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

just posted it under calling all snow dogg owners. in the snow dogg section


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

looks like you can raise that mount up a little if you trim the plastic on the bumper, but you need to turn up the t-bars also.


----------



## armyman12b (Feb 11, 2011)

I have an appt. friday to take it in, i will let you all know what they find.. I am very happy with the plow itself and how it moves and stacks the snow, but i have to gain at least 2 more inches.. i am shocked that a 700lb set up dropped a basically new 2500HD that much.. 
I will get more pics of truck with plow on and off, i had some but could not crop them small enough to post.. i did not measure with plow off yet, my driveway is a swimming pool right now as it is 44 degrees out,,,, but with blade down i gain almost 2 inches..


----------



## armyman12b (Feb 11, 2011)

Well i talked to a tech at snowdogg, may have fixed my problem , he actually went onto this site to check out the pics, seems they mounted in lowest hole, they can bring it up at least 1 more maybe 2 then cut off excess,, so at least 1 or 2 more inches then i will have em tighten torsion bars a crank or two... I will keep you updated and take after pics.. thanks 4 all the help guys...


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

I would have issues with the fact that your dealer installed and then let you take it home like that. Is this one of those combination Plow service/ Hair care centers who specialize in frozen yogurt?


----------



## armyman12b (Feb 11, 2011)

Cmbrsum;1241272 said:


> I would have issues with the fact that your dealer installed and then let you take it home like that. Is this one of those combination Plow service/ Hair care centers who specialize in frozen yogurt?


lol,,, ohh i do have issues with them... i just talked to them and told them what the snowdogg rep told me,,,, I got the "well i am sure our guys went according to the specs" ...
it is a small town chevy dealership / garage i set up an appt. and i am not leaving until prob is fixed at no cost to me... side note snowdogg reps seem great i am at least happy with them..


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

SOunds more like it can you post pics when its done?


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i would deffinitly crank those t bars


----------



## KevinClark (Feb 7, 2011)

I would start will calling Buyers. They are very helpful. I had some issues when I first got mine and they fixed it ASAP. There number is 440-974-8888.


----------



## armyman12b (Feb 11, 2011)

Thats who i called buyers, and i will have pics up fri I am just hoping for at least 2 more inches of clearance then i should be good..


----------



## armyman12b (Feb 11, 2011)

Well all is good now, they did not remount plow, they cranked t-bars all the way up {which is more then i needed} now i have 7 inches of clearance from the lowest part of the mount with plow raised... but, i will have them cranked back down when i drop the plow for the year..
Next year i am also going to put on bigger tires, running 245 70 17s now I will put on some 265's wanted to anyway because the factory tires even with the tire upgrade look so stupid on the truck, they look tiny...
With the tires i hope to only have to crank bars a little for desired clearance, I do not want to have to keep cranking em up and down every season.. will prob throw on some timbrens next year for the hell of it to.. 
I will put up some pics tonight or tomm.. I need the wifes help for that lol...
thanks for all the help guys..


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What part of ski country are you from?


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I didn't think the newer chevys had torsion bars. Maybe that's 2010 and newer have coil/over springs (like a strut). I would definitely do the TIMBRENS,that's the best money that can be spent on the front suspension.


----------



## armyman12b (Feb 11, 2011)

grandview;1245615 said:


> What part of ski country are you from?


i am on the tip of catt, erie and wyoming counties,, live in catt--- erie county phone number and arcade electric... get hammered with snow lol if buffalo is getting 4 inches i get a foot...


----------



## armyman12b (Feb 11, 2011)

Plowtoy;1245733 said:


> I didn't think the newer chevys had torsion bars. Maybe that's 2010 and newer have coil/over springs (like a strut). I would definitely do the TIMBRENS,that's the best money that can be spent on the front suspension.


 didnt know that about new chevs i got an 09 and i have t- bars.. i am going to put timbrens on next year hell 200 bucks why not. 36000 truck 4000 dollar plow i dont want to have to crank t bars up and down bigger tires and timbrens and see what happens... that said i dont know if i will be a chevy man much longer, as soon as ford works out their bugs on new hd gas engine i may switch sides.... but every ford truck i owned rusted to hell early.. we will see lol


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

armyman12b;1245936 said:


> didnt know that about new chevs i got an 09 and i have t- bars.. i am going to put timbrens on next year hell 200 bucks why not. 36000 truck 4000 dollar plow i dont want to have to crank t bars up and down bigger tires and timbrens and see what happens... that said i dont know if i will be a chevy man much longer, as soon as ford works out their bugs on new hd gas engine i may switch sides.... but every ford truck i owned rusted to hell early.. we will see lol


Yeah, I was going to tell you to buy a Ford next time. As far as rust, well thats why we use fluid film. My brother just bought a 2011 2500 and he had the same problem with his 8' western pro plus. He wound up cranking the t-bars and then buying a 2" lift kit, and yes he has the snow plow prep package on this truck. Good luck


----------



## armyman12b (Feb 11, 2011)

I am not happy, actually have a new problem.... Now that they cranked up my tbars, when i drop plow into float it the plow digs right into the gravel and i mean digs.. so yesterday i could not put it into float i had to keep it slightly off the ground.. 
I think it is because of the forward angle of snowdogg to begin with, had no problems until tbars were cranked up.. any ideas? next year i am going to put in timbrens but so far i am not liking this plow.. or the shop that installed it... i went from sitting to low to really be able to use it, to now sitting higher but taking as much gravel as i do snow when i plow..
even on pavement it is digging and skipping and beating the hell out of my front end..:realmad:


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Then is sounds as if you better reset your springs back to the original setting.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Personally I wouldnt mess with the t-bars... The chevys all sit low and have minimal ground clearance plus the mount style you have adds to the problem. If it was me, I would get a spare set of winter tires for plowing. Preferably something tall and on the narrow side to cut through the snow. That should gain you some clearance and be in the middle between 4.5" and 8"...

When I had my old Dodge I wanted to change everything over from the classic to the conventional (hoop style mount). Took every off my truck put on the new undercaraige mount and only had minimal ground clearance and that was with 33's on the truck. Had to go back to the old school style and wasted money on the mount and such. Drove me crazy...


----------



## armyman12b (Feb 11, 2011)

jjklongisland;1254029 said:


> Personally I wouldnt mess with the t-bars... The chevys all sit low and have minimal ground clearance plus the mount style you have adds to the problem. If it was me, I would get a spare set of winter tires for plowing. Preferably something tall and on the narrow side to cut through the snow. That should gain you some clearance and be in the middle between 4.5" and 8"...
> 
> When I had my old Dodge I wanted to change everything over from the classic to the conventional (hoop style mount). Took every off my truck put on the new undercaraige mount and only had minimal ground clearance and that was with 33's on the truck. Had to go back to the old school style and wasted money on the mount and such. Drove me crazy...


Yea thats where i am at, I am going to put tbars back to factory, and go with taller tires and timbrens.. And the taller snow tires a good idea instead of just reg. tires, double advantage.. thanks.. I would prob not even need an alignment if i am only going one tire size bigger too..


----------

